# Snickers and a Frisbee



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Ok so we went to Target last weekend and found this frisbee for a buck. We thought "What the heck. Let's see if she has any interest in playing with one." Personally I think she's going to be a world class frisbee player before the end of the year LOL.

This is my first video post on any forum ever (including our own website) so if it doesn't work please feel free to tell me how to correct it.






Cheers!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

AWWWWW...she's so CUTE!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

It looks like Snickers is a natural! Cute video!


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

What a cutie! 

They're so funny... you can spend all kinds of $$$$ on toys, and they have the most fun with the cheap/free ones!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a cutie, and how fun to see the fun SHE's having with the frisbee!

(And, your yard looks lovely!)


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

She's ridiculously cute!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She is very adorable. Makes me WAP and a frisbee!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What a cutie! If you want to try her on an even CHEAPER toy, give her a plastic milk bottle. Those are Kodi's favorites. Here's a photo of him with one when it was bigger than he was!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Cute! Love your yard too.


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Awww. Snickers is so cute. We were thinking the same thing when we bought Tybee a frisbee for $1.49 @ petsmart. He loves it! He holds his head high and carries it around like a trophy.

Snickers looks very happy in your yard. I can't wait to fence ours in.

Have a great day!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

That was so darn cute. Good video. Gorgeous yard.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, Snickers is so cute and she's having a ball with that Frisbee.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Cute is certainly the going word for that! We'll have to try one.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

She is loving that frisbee. She's so cute holding it up like a trophy.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Snickers is great,a natural with a frisbee!Dizzie like Kody loves an old milk bottle.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, you just want to squish that adorable Snickers. Too cute. Have to agree that their fav toy is an empty water bottle, the noisier, the better. And, love your yard. Do you have on of these for your pool?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Snickers is so cute. Enjoyed watching her having so much fun with her new Frisbee.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Cute, cute puppy and video. Snickers is so adorable!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Yup, agree, Snickers is a cute one with her frisbee! Also agree, very pretty yard!


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

irnfit said:


> OMG, you just want to squish that adorable Snickers. Too cute. Have to agree that their fav toy is an empty water bottle, the noisier, the better. And, love your yard. Do you have on of these for your pool?


Nope -- don't have one of them ..... What's it called and where are they available?? (AND, is there one the will support the weight of the grandkids too? LOL!

Cheers!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

That swimming pool attachment is a good idea,our pool is above ground,so I don't have to worry about Dizzie,but our cats jump from the apple tree on to the edge of the pool and I always worry one day they might miss their footing and fall in when the cover is not on,so something to help them clamber out would be great.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

What a CUTIE she is!!!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

She is having fun. It's so great to watch them get something new and create their own game!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Very cute little gal and she could be a flyer with that frisbee soon. You did a good job on the video, too!


----------

